# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Joe Jarin Art Thread

## joeyjarin

Something I've been working on  :Smile: 



For more old school Nova, go to:

http://novaprime.deviantart.com/
http://robshalda.deviantart.com/

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

From the unpublished alan Moore script.



~JOe

----------


## CharlesM

I like the art more than the coloring. The coloring isn't terrible, and some of it is pretty good, but the quality of it is inconsistent in these panels.

----------


## joeyjarin

Thanks, man. Still learning coloring.

----------


## joeyjarin

One of the best webcomic I've read so far.

Check it out at http://bluewraith.com

Go indie!

----------


## joeyjarin

Old School Avengers... ASSEMBLE!!!



~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority WIP*

----------


## joeyjarin

Here's the final inked drawing  :Smile: 



~JOe

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Nice Work. 

Love the Alan Moore stuff..because im a sucker for his youngblood run. Thanks for postin.

----------


## iskander

No way Joey! Are you going to do the whole Moore issue of Youngblood? I didn't know there was a full script for it. I so wanted to follow that series back in the day.

----------


## joeyjarin

> Nice Work. 
> 
> Love the Alan Moore stuff..because im a sucker for his youngblood run. Thanks for postin.


Thanks, man. Same here. 

Hey, scripts #5 - #7 are also floating on the web http://www.comicbookscriptarchive.co...pts-and-notes/

Enjoy.

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

> No way Joey! Are you going to do the whole Moore issue of Youngblood? I didn't know there was a full script for it. I so wanted to follow that series back in the day.


I was hoping to.

But damn, that next page is hard.

Let me see if I can move forward what I've started on that page this weekend.

Nice to hear from you again, man  :Smile: 

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

In the meantime, I'm done coloring that Authority drawing.

Thanks for viewing guys.

~JOe

----------


## iskander

> I was hoping to.
> 
> But damn, that next page is hard.
> 
> Let me see if I can move forward what I've started on that page this weekend.
> 
> Nice to hear from you again, man 
> 
> ~JOe


Awesome, and I hope you can do more pages, I'm sure working from an alan Moore script can be a real challenge, taking in account all the detail he puts in his panel descriptions.

----------


## joeyjarin

> Awesome, and I hope you can do more pages, I'm sure working from an alan Moore script can be a real challenge, taking in account all the detail he puts in his panel descriptions.


I'm glad this is just a hobby, if this were a real job for Alan Moore, I'm not sure I can put anything on a page, I'd just cry in a corner  :Smile: 

Btw, I managed to get through page 2. I hope you like it. 

I'm gonna be coloring it next. 20 pages to go!!

----------


## joeyjarin

*Authority: Generator - Page 1*

----------


## iskander

> I'm glad this is just a hobby, if this were a real job for Alan Moore, I'm not sure I can put anything on a page, I'd just cry in a corner 
> 
> Btw, I managed to get through page 2. I hope you like it. 
> 
> I'm gonna be coloring it next. 20 pages to go!!


That's a terrific page Joe, lots of details!

And that Authority page is from an original story/script? I read at your deviantART, that you drew it long time ago.

----------


## joeyjarin

> That's a terrific page Joe, lots of details!
> 
> And that Authority page is from an original story/script? I read at your deviantART, that you drew it long time ago.


Thanks and yeah! It's by award winning fan fic writer Matt Nute.

You can read it here if you can't wait for me to finish it in the next 10 years lol

http://www.comicfic.net/fic/nute/generator.htm

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

Here's the next Authority page btw!

*Authority: Generator - Page 2*

----------


## kgwayne

> Here's the final inked drawing 
> 
> 
> 
> ~JOe


Love it!

(10 char)

----------


## joeyjarin

> Love it!
> 
> (10 char)


Thanks dude!  :Big Grin: 

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Authority Generator: Page 3*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Cover to Inherit the Power #1*

A new Webcomic Series I'm working on  :Smile:

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 4*



Written by Matt Nute
Characters owned by Wildstorm

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

Plugging my webcomic  :Big Grin: 

Shift Universe #2 - Page 22

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 5*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Inherit the Power #1: Page 2*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 6*

The Doctor is makin' me head hurt.

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Inherit the Power #1 - Page 3*

----------


## joeyjarin

duplicate post!

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 7*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 8*

----------


## baixam

good work. fine use of perspective

----------


## joeyjarin

> good work. fine use of perspective


Thanks baixam!!

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Shift Universe #2*

*Page 23*


*Page 24*


~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Shift Universe #2 - Page 25*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Shift Universe #2 - Page 26*

----------


## joeyjarin

A new Threat for a New Year!

----------


## joeyjarin

*Ave Messer's WONDER TEAM [WIP]*

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

*Midnighter Coloring WIP
*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 9*



~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Youngblood #4 - Page 3*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 10*

Pencilled this back in 2003, hence the difference from my current style.

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 11*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Titans West: Reunited - Page 6*

----------


## joeyjarin

My entry for the Fist of Justice pinup contest  :Smile: 

http://www.digitalwebbing.com/forums...d.php?t=174076

----------


## joeyjarin

*Titans West: Reunited - Page 7!*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Titans West: Reunited - Page 8!*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Youngblood #4 - Page 4*

----------


## lostbot101

Wow! this some good stuff man

----------


## joeyjarin

*Youngblood #4: Cover BW*

An homage to the King.

----------


## joeyjarin

*Youngblood #4 - Cover*

----------


## joeyjarin

_Fletcher Hanks'_
*Stardust the Super Wizard*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Big Red McLane!*

*World's Greatest Lumberjack!*

----------


## charlesartist

That Kirby homage is a lot of fun to look at. Keep up the good work.

----------


## joeyjarin

*Titans West: Reunited - Page 9*

Written by Martin Maenza
from The 5 Earths Project

----------


## joeyjarin

*Youngblood #4: Page 5*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Cover*



*Page 1*



*Page 2*

----------


## Xmen420

hey joe this art is amazing man keep up the amazing work i really enjoyed looking at this art!!

----------


## joeyjarin

*Squadron Supreme: Page 3*



*Squadron Supreme: Page 4*

----------


## joeyjarin

> hey joe this art is amazing man keep up the amazing work i really enjoyed looking at this art!!


Thanks dude! I'll try to keep 'em coming!  :Big Grin:

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 12*

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific!*

from http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/jsa-tp1944-01/

----------


## joeyjarin

*Crime Syndicate of America: Power Ring*

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific - Page 2 Pencils*

From the "5 Earths Project" http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/jsa-tp1944-01/

----------


## joeyjarin

Interpreted  from http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/dcu-...t-tp1943-01-1/

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific - Page 1*

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific (Page 2)*



Interpreted from http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/jsa-tp1944-01/

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific (Page 3)*



Interpreted from http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/jsa-tp1944-01/

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific (Page 4)*



Interpreted from http://www.5earths.info/earth-2/jsa-tp1944-01/

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific (Page 6)*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 12*

----------


## joeyjarin

*The Authority: Generator - Page 12*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Captain America: "Sleepers in Seattle" - Page 1*

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: "The Incredible Mr. Horrific!" - Page 7*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Shift Universe #3 - Page3!*

Hey guys, I've setup a Patreon page. 

If you like my art, would appreciate your support

Thanks amigos!

~JOe

----------


## joeyjarin

*Villains and Vigilantes: Beastling! Preliminary Sketch*

----------


## joeyjarin

*Beastling WIP! inking Stage*

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: "The Incredible Mister Horrific!" - Page 8*

----------


## joeyjarin

--== Deleted ==--

----------


## joeyjarin

*Merry Christmas Everyone!!*

----------


## joeyjarin

Time for some DC Westerns!

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

Some Masters of the Universe love!

----------


## joeyjarin

BTW, anyone interested in commissioning a page for *30$*? *(pencilled and inked)*

Ping me or email at joeyjarin(at)yahoo(dot)com

~JOe

----------


## Moral_Gutpunch

> I like the art more than the coloring. The coloring isn't terrible, and some of it is pretty good, but the quality of it is inconsistent in these panels.


I'm really digging the art too.  I'm kinda 'meh' on the coloring.  Not, bad, not amazing, but I prefer B&W to people who try to overcompensate with shiny, colorful, or shadows everywhere in their art.

----------


## joeyjarin

> I'm really digging the art too.  I'm kinda 'meh' on the coloring.  Not, bad, not amazing, but I prefer B&W to people who try to overcompensate with shiny, colorful, or shadows everywhere in their art.


Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm forever a student of the craft.

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

This rounds up the Ram Man drawing.

Love, love, love Masters of the Universe.

----------


## joeyjarin

Earth 2: Black Arrow -- A 5-pager Fan Comic I did back in 2003. This started it all. 

This obsession to turn Fan Fiction into Fan Comics.

http://joeyverse.blogspot.com/2016/0...er-hunter.html

----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific - Page 9*

----------


## joeyjarin

*America's Greatest 1953: Gorilla Warfare*

In the immediate aftermath of the Suspendium trap that took away the world’s greatest heroes, Ken Wyman is given a chance to relive his glory days as the Devil’s Dagger when a damsel in distress asks for his help! The Dagger and El Carim, the Master of Magic, thus race off to Africa to help liberate the home of the dispirited Lee Granger, the legendary Jungle King. As the Dagger helps this broken hero against an army of intelligent gorillas, can this crazy adventure point the way to his new future?

Read the full story here.

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

Youngblood #4: Page 7

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

*JSA 1944: The Incredible Mister Horrific - Page 12 & 13*

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

Recently discovered http://bigbangcomics enoying it immensely!

Here are some of their characters:



*Knight Watchman*



*Dr. Weird*

----------


## joeyjarin

Knight Watchman in Watercolor!

----------


## joeyjarin

Street Fighter vs. Mortal Kombat: Ryu vs Subzero! (Pencil Sketch)

----------


## joeyjarin

Wonder Woman vs. Arkham!

----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin



----------


## joeyjarin

Seven Soldiers of Victory!

----------


## joeyjarin

*Joker v JLA!*

----------


## joeyjarin

SSoV, the final rendered page!

----------


## joeyjarin

*Alec Rois "The Ghost" (Charlton Comics)*

----------


## joeyjarin

http://dc2universe.net/board/411/secret

----------


## joeyjarin

*DC2: Young Justice*

----------


## joeyjarin



----------

